# Instructions for burning TiVo to DVD



## adicted_to_chaos

(If I'm breaking any TC rules, feel free to edit or delete this post).

Thanks to the posts on this site I was able to burn a DVD with 2 hours of TiVo content in under 20 minutes. (but it took me 4 hours of searching threads to get it working). I'm computer literate, but by no means an expert. If this doesn't work for you, I'm sorry. 

I have 3 80 hour TiVo Series 2 DVRs, networked w/ Linksys adapters to a 2 year old, Pentium 4 HP running XP Media Center Edition. I've got a Gig of RAM and 180GB hard drive. I am running TiVo Desktop v2.3a. I played the finished DVD's in a fairly new Phillips DVD player.

If it helps anyone, here is how I did it: 

First:

Download and install:

-VideoReDo. It is free to try, $49.99 to buy. 
-DVD Styler. It is free. 
-DVD Decrypter. It is also free.

(I tried to include the links but TC won't let me post with URL's). Go to:

videoredo"dot"com
dvdstyler"dot"de 
dvddecrypter"dot"org"dot"uk

Then:

-I created a folder on my C: drive, within My TiVo Recordings called TiVo Burned to DVD to use as a work place.

-Open VideoReDo 
-Click Open Video 
-Look in your My TiVo Recordings" file and select the show you want to burn. 
-Save As .vob (DVD Stream). 
-Repeat for each show you want to burn.
(this took about 1 ½ minutes on my computer for a 50 minute TiVo recording saved at basic quality).

-Now go back to your TiVo Burned to DVD folder and change the extension of the .vob file to .mpg 

-Open DVD Styler (this is where you create a menu for your DVD)
-Use the "Background" tab to select a menu background (You can cut/paste an image file and save it in C/program files/DVD Styler/Backgrounds if you dont like theirs).
-Use the Button tab to select a menu button style. Drag and drop the button where you want it to appear on the background. 
-Double click on the button to change the text, font or properties.
-Now use the Directories tab, find your TiVo Burned to DVD folder. 
Drag and drop your file(s) into the storyboard at the bottom of the DVD Styler box
-Double click on your menu buttons and assign them to the right title/chapter for each selection.
-Click File>Burn DVD (make sure create ISO image is selected).
-Change the "Save To" location to the TiVo Burned to DVD folder
(This took about 10 ½ minutes for 2, 50 minute TiVo recordings saved at basic quality)

-Open DVD Decrypter
-Select Mode>ISO>Write so that you can find your file (the default is to read a DVD from your drive).
-Load a DVD+R (the only format Ive tried) into your drive
-Select the Source (youll find it labeled dvd in your TiVo Burned to DVD folder if you didn't change the "save as" name.
-Hit the DVD icon to start recording
(just over 5 minutes to burn 2, 50 minute TiVo recordings saved at basic quality)


----------



## mfrns0123

Thanks for putting the instructions all in one place. :up: :up: :up:


----------



## DonWidmore

When I was at Best Buy the clerk told me that I could burn .tivo files to DVD straight, without editing them. Is that possible at all?

Don


----------



## windracer

You can burn the .tivo files to a DVD, sure ... but then you'll only be able to play them on a PC (basically your just saving them to DVD like any other file).

If you want to be able to play them in a DVD player you need to take some steps like the OP listed.


----------



## fickjr

Does anyone know of a editor that can be used to remove commercials?

Thanks,
Chuck


----------



## 2004raptor

fickjr said:


> Does anyone know of a editor that can be used to remove commercials?
> 
> Thanks,
> Chuck


videoReDo. It's not free but well worth the cost.


----------



## scj6771

Ok, I followed the steps below as posted but when watching the DVD the sound and picture are out of sync?

Open VideoReDo 
-Click Open Video 
-Look in your My TiVo Recordings" file and select the show you want to burn. 
-Save As .vob (DVD Stream). 
-Repeat for each show you want to burn.
(this took about 1 ½ minutes on my computer for a 50 minute TiVo recording saved at basic quality).

-Now go back to your TiVo Burned to DVD folder and change the extension of the .vob file to .mpg 

-Open DVD Styler (this is where you create a menu for your DVD)
-Use the "Background" tab to select a menu background (You can cut/paste an image file and save it in C/program files/DVD Styler/Backgrounds if you dont like theirs).
-Use the Button tab to select a menu button style. Drag and drop the button where you want it to appear on the background. 
-Double click on the button to change the text, font or properties.
-Now use the Directories tab, find your TiVo Burned to DVD folder. 
Drag and drop your file(s) into the storyboard at the bottom of the DVD Styler box
-Double click on your menu buttons and assign them to the right title/chapter for each selection.
-Click File>Burn DVD (make sure create ISO image is selected).
-Change the "Save To" location to the TiVo Burned to DVD folder
(This took about 10 ½ minutes for 2, 50 minute TiVo recordings saved at basic quality)

-Open DVD Decrypter
-Select Mode>ISO>Write so that you can find your file (the default is to read a DVD from your drive).
-Load a DVD+R (the only format Ive tried) into your drive
-Select the Source (youll find it labeled dvd in your TiVo Burned to DVD folder if you didn't change the "save as" name.
-Hit the DVD icon to start recording
(just over 5 minutes to burn 2, 50 minute TiVo recordings saved at basic quality)


----------



## greg_burns

scj6771 said:


> Ok, I followed the steps below as posted but when watching the DVD the sound and picture are out of sync?


Try mounting the .iso file you created from DVDStyler in a virtual DVD drive and see if it plays correctly. 

Daemon Tools is a good free DVD drive emulator.
http://www.daemon-tools.cc/dtcc/download.php?mode=ViewCategory&catid=5


----------



## scj6771

Ok I tried that but the results were the same, sound and video do not sync.


----------



## Lazlo123

windracer said:


> You can burn the .tivo files to a DVD, sure ... but then you'll only be able to play them on a PC (basically your just saving them to DVD like any other file).
> 
> If you want to be able to play them in a DVD player you need to take some steps like the OP listed.


That's strange... I have burned .tivo files straight to dvd a few times now, and they have worked in several different DVD players.


----------



## greg_burns

scj6771 said:


> Ok I tried that but the results were the same, sound and video do not sync.


Load your orginal file back into VRD and hit Ctrl-L. Let us know the output.


----------



## scj6771




----------



## greg_burns

Odd your's doesn't have the Copy To Clipboard button. What version of VR are you running?

I'm running v2.5.4.507


----------



## scj6771

2.2.1.445


----------



## scj6771

I did notice I forgot to do this in DVDStyler:

"Make sure you change your Configuration->Settings from PAL (the default) to NTSC." 

Could this have a negative effect?


----------



## greg_burns

scj6771 said:


> I did notice I forgot to do this in DVDStyler:
> 
> "Make sure you change your Configuration->Settings from PAL (the default) to NTSC."
> 
> Could this have a negative effect?


It would, but I wouldn't think it would play at all.


----------



## scj6771

Nevermind, I just tried it again with the same results.


----------



## scj6771

Ok, I have read most all of the 16 pages in this post  and have tried the method as described below but still the video and the audio are out of sync? also the video seems to "studder" quite often?

1) Edit the file in VideoReDo and output it as a .vob file.
2) Change the file extension on the output file to .mpg
3) Load the file into DVDStyler and design a simple menu for it
4) Output it to an ISO image.
5) Burn the ISO image using DVDDecrypter.

My DVDStyler version is 1.5b7 (I did try with older versions as well). Something happens between DVDStyler and DVDcrypter

****EDIT****
I just relaized that this only happens when I do an episode of lost??? I just did 2 episodes of The Unit with no problems at all.


----------



## msmart

> I just relaized that this only happens when I do an episode of lost???


Try running the .mpg file through VRD using QuickStream Fix saving to .vob. Rename to .mpg again then use the new file(s) in DVDStyler.

About 1 in 10 shows I convert has to be run through QuickStream Fix. In my case though, the audio plays fine but the video stutters. That's why I always play the disc image on the PC before burning. If it stutters, delete disc image, fix in VRD, remake disc image.


----------



## greg_burns

scj6771 said:


> Something happens between DVDStyler and DVDcrypter


The output of DVDStyler is just an .iso file. You could try ImgBurn instead of DVDDecrypter, but all it is doing is burning that .iso file to disk. The problem has to be further upstream...


----------



## scj6771

Thanks all, I will try the Quickstream fix option, also, I tried playing the couple of DVD's that did go well into my dvd player at home but realized that it prolly will not work with the Audio and Video folders on the disk.

How can I create the DVD without creating the folders?

How can I create the video to test without making anymore coasters?

And with the new version of DVDStyler is there really any need to change from .vob to .mpg?


----------



## scj6771

Ok I ran it through VRD using Quickstream Fix and it worked!!!! Below are the steps I will use in the future. Not sure why some of you are renaming the file from .VOB to MPG?

1) Edit the file in VideoReDo and output it as a .vob file.
2) Load the file into DVDStyler and design a simple menu for it.
3) Output it to an ISO image.
4) Extract ISO to test video before burning.
5) If video/audio is out of sync run it through VRD using QuickStream Fix.
5) Burn using Nero (or step 6 as ISO).
6) Burn the ISO image using DVDDecrypter.


----------



## msmart

Super!!

As for renaming from .vob to .mpg.... I was doing it because that's what everyone was saying to do. Maybe you are correct in that the new version of DVDStyler doesn't require it. I'll try not renaming it and post back.


----------



## dlfl

msmart said:


> Super!!
> 
> As for renaming from .vob to .mpg.... I was doing it because that's what everyone was saying to do. Maybe you are correct in that the new version of DVDStyler doesn't require it. I'll try not renaming it and post back.


This is an old issue, answered many times in various threads:
1. At least in some installations you don't have to rename .vob to .mpg.
2. You never actually have to rename -- if the .vob doesn't show up in the DVDStyler Directory tab, you can drag it onto the timeline from Windows Explorer.

It appears this issue depends on program version and/or PC and/or Windows version and/or Windows file association configuration.

How you get the file into Styler, and its extension, don't matter as long as it's VOB type, as saved from VideoReDo (or as output from gui4ffmpeg, although it will then have .mpg extension.)


----------



## jlb

Just to add my $.02. ...... Video Redo was the first software app of its type that I have purchased/downloaded. I have been very glad that I did that. The program is easy to use and a snap for editing out the commericals.

Another thought to put out there is to download DVDShrink (also free). I use it to backup my daughter's movies so she can take the copies in the car rather than the originals. Since I only use SL discs, the program very nicely and easily takes a DL movie and compresses as necessary to fit on a single layer disc. I believe you could use a program like DVDShrink to compress you ISO images further, allowing you to get more episodes on one disc (of course at some point the quality will be such that you may not like the results).


----------



## scj6771

How could I burn multiple shows onto a dvd? Can I just add them into DVDStyler, create a menu for each and burn them?


----------



## dlfl

scj6771 said:


> How could I burn multiple shows onto a dvd? Can I just add them into DVDStyler, create a menu for each and burn them?


Sounds like you aren't aware of the DVDStyler Operation Manual, which tells you how to do multiple titles, multiple menus, multiple titlesets, etc.


----------



## MPSmith

After I hit "Burn DVD" in Video Styler, it fails after a couple of minutes and I get the following error message:

"Error executing of command: spumux 'C:\Documents and Settings\Michael\dvd\menu1-0.mpg_spumux.xml'"

Any ideas what this is? I think I am following the instructions exactly.

Thanks


----------



## osmuem

Which version of DVD Styler or other programs do I need for Windows XP? Newbe on this, forgive me.


----------



## dlfl

DVDStyler Version 1.5beta7 is recommended for Windows XP.

VideoReDo fixes audio sync problems when it processes a file. It has settings to control how this is done and the maximum sync error before it drops video or audio frames to correct. It also allows you to introduce any desired constant audio delay (or advance). Audio sync processing occurs whether you save as VOB or .mpg.

You can free-trial VideoReDo for 15 days uncrippled. Download, install, then register for the free trial (or it will be limited to 15 or 30 minutes of video per file). I've only paid for three video processing programs and VideoReDo is by far the one I would least want to do without.


----------



## MPSmith

dlfl said:


> DVDStyler Version 1.5beta7 is recommended for Windows XP.
> 
> VideoReDo fixes audio sync problems when it processes a file. It has settings to control how this is done and the maximum sync error before it drops video or audio frames to correct. It also allows you to introduce any desired constant audio delay (or advance). Audio sync processing occurs whether you save as VOB or .mpg.
> 
> You can free-trial VideoReDo for 15 days uncrippled. Download, install, then register for the free trial (or it will be limited to 15 or 30 minutes of video per file). I've only paid for three video processing programs and VideoReDo is by far the one I would least want to do without.


Did I get the error because I was attempting to burn an hour-long file with the trial version?


----------



## greg_burns

MPSmith said:


> Did I get the error because I was attempting to burn an hour-long file with the trial version?


No. That error was from DVDStyler which does not have a trial limit. As far as it knew, you only had a 1/2 video, if you used the unregistered trial version of VR.

Everytime I've ever had a problem with DVDStyler, it was related to the menu. Go back and create a *very* basic one button menu. Don't tweak it in any way and see if it will create the .iso file.


----------



## forkart

You can use magiciso to create dvd iso file with Tivo, then burn iso file to dvd.


----------



## capndon

This thread has been very helpful to me. However, after running dvdstyler flawlessly for several months, it now fails with and error message when it begins creating an ISO image-on all three of my computers! Can anyone suggest an alternate program (even if I have to pay for it-ugh) - or, even suggest how to resolve my dvdstyler problem?
Thanks!


----------



## l2bengtrek

capndon said:


> This thread has been very helpful to me. However, after running dvdstyler flawlessly for several months, it now fails with and error message when it begins creating an ISO image-on all three of my computers! Can anyone suggest an alternate program (even if I have to pay for it-ugh) - or, even suggest how to resolve my dvdstyler problem?
> Thanks!


I use a program called "GUI for DVDauthor" Do a google on it. It's free. It's a more basic program, but it worked for me when I was having problems with DVDStyler.


----------



## capndon

Thanks you, but when I went to download GUI for DVD author, I realized that just the instructions were over my head. So it looks like I'm back to the painfully slow & inflexible Premiere Elements. Again, thanks for your kindness in trying to help me.


----------



## l2bengtrek

Agreed. I remember when I first installed it. It is a little detailed. then I found a step by step on how to do it. I followed it step by step and it came out fine. I'll try to find it again and I'll post a link.


----------



## l2bengtrek

l2bengtrek said:


> Agreed. I remember when I first installed it. It is a little detailed. then I found a step by step on how to do it. I followed it step by step and it came out fine. I'll try to find it again and I'll post a link.


Found it.

This link is a step by step for a DVD with autostart after 5 seconds and chapter selection. The only thing different is choose "NTSC" in the project settings. The instructions show "PAL/SECAM".

http://download.videohelp.com/GFD/1FilmAndChapters.html


----------



## capndon

Thanks. I've printed the step by step instructions. Meanwhile, DVDStyler worked, at least once, on my laptop. So I'll continue to try it there and keep your suggestion as backup.


----------



## Soapm

scj6771 said:


> Ok I ran it through VRD using Quickstream Fix and it worked!!!! Below are the steps I will use in the future. Not sure why some of you are renaming the file from .VOB to MPG?
> 
> 1) Edit the file in VideoReDo and output it as a .vob file.
> 2) Load the file into DVDStyler and design a simple menu for it.
> 3) Output it to an ISO image.
> 4) Extract ISO to test video before burning.
> 5) If video/audio is out of sync run it through VRD using QuickStream Fix.
> 5) Burn using Nero (or step 6 as ISO).
> 6) Burn the ISO image using DVDDecrypter.


I followed these steps exactly and they worked fine. However, the resulting movie is off in the aspect ratio. The picture looks amplified to where it is butting off the tops of the heads. I noticed the movie was 480x480 when I got it off the Tivo. Is this normal? Was there a setting somewhere I missed that would have corrected this? Anyone else have this problem?


----------



## dlfl

*Soapm,*

First, 480x480 is very common in TiVo recordings and is NOT your problem!

How are you viewing the DVD? (Stand-alone player? Computer software?). SAP's and computer software can vary in how they handle this resolution. Don't make a final judgement until you've played it from a DVD in your SAP on your TV. Playing with incorrect aspect in WMP can be due to the mpeg2 codec installed on your computer. Some correct the 480x480 -- some don't.

DVDStyler does not re-encode the video so you are getting 480x480 on the DVD. Most recent SAP's will properly display that but not all will. If that is the problem then you have two options:
1. Buy a new SAP.
2. Re-encode the .vob or .mpg you are feeding into DVD styler to NTSC DVD standard resolution (720x480) using *** gui4ffmpeg ***. The link contains detailed instructions but be warned: This takes a long time (as does any re-encoding in any software).

Recommend downloading and installing *** mediaInfo ***. Then run it on the TiVo file and the file coming out of VRD. What aspect ratio does it say? (4/3 or 16/9).


----------



## Soapm

I was thinking Video Redo re-encoded the video. What exactly does it do?

I use FFDShow for my codecs? Any place to get one more Tivo friendly?

I will try your suggestions tonight when I get home and I will let them run overnight. Will report back in the morning. Thanks for the help.

General #0
Complete name : G:\Tivo\The funny movie (Recorded May 12, 2007, MILI).mpg
Format : MPEG-2 Program
Format/Family : MPEG-2
File size : 4.56 GiB
PlayTime : 2h 59mn
Bit rate : 3626 Kbps

Video #0
Codec : MPEG-2 Video
Codec profile : [email protected]
Codec settings/Matri : Custom
PlayTime : 2h 59mn
Bit rate : 9000 Kbps
Bit rate mode : CBR
Width : 480 pixels
Height : 480 pixels
Aspect ratio : 4/3
Frame rate : 29.970 fps
Standard : NTSC
Chroma : 4:2:0
Interlacement : Top Field First
Bits/(Pixel*Frame) : 1.303

Audio #0
Codec : MPEG-1 Audio layer 2
PlayTime : 2h 59mn
Bit rate : 192 Kbps
Bit rate mode : CBR
Channel(s) : 2 channels
Sampling rate : 48 KHz
Resolution : 16 bits
Video0 delay : 3ms
Writing library : Xing (new)


Edit to add video info...


----------



## dlfl

*Soapm*,
Your TiVo file looks perfectly normal according to mediaInfo. From the bitrate I'm guessing it was recorded at "High Quality", correct?.

VRD only re-encodes very short segments where it has to splice after you edit. It does parse the audio and video time stamps and attempt to clean the file, including correct audio sync problems. When you save as .vob it also inserts what are called "empty nav packets" which are best for use with DVDStyler. The presence of these packets should not disturb playback by a system that doesn't need them -- they are just ignored.

The beauty of the VRD-DVDStyler method is that there is no re-encoding. This saves hours of time and actually results in a better video on the DVD -- because re-encoding can never make a video better, and usually introduces some degradation.

But as I mentioned earlier, some DVD players don't handle the resolutions such as 480x480.

You never mentioned how you are viewing your .ISO files - hardware or software (?).


----------



## Soapm

dlfl said:


> *Soapm*,
> Your TiVo file looks perfectly normal according to mediaInfo. From the bitrate I'm guessing it was recorded at "High Quality", correct?.


Correct....



dlfl said:


> You never mentioned how you are viewing your .ISO files - hardware or software (?).


I burned them to disc and played it on my standalone DVD player. will try viewing from my XBOX and puter this evening.

What is the aspect ratio at each recording level? Maybe if I use a lower level I will have better luck. I am thinkng I had this same problem in the days of SVCD but I can remember for sure.


----------



## dlfl

*Soapm*,

Take a look at this discussion  of aspect ratio (AR). The 480x480 is the frame AR (FAR) or sometimes called encoding AR - the size of the digital array that is encoded to represent a frame. Then there is Display AR (DAR) which is the aspect ratio the video is intended to have on your TV. This is encoded in your mpeg, tivo, or vob file and you can see that MediaInfo said it was 4/3.

In particular read the section titled "Anamorphic MPEG-2/DVD Images. Despite the fact that standard NTSC videos have a FAR of 720x480, the DVD player uses the DAR signal to tell whether to display at 640x480 (DAR = 4/3) or 853x480 (DAR = 16/9). The same principle applies to TiVo recordings which may have FAR sizes of 720x480 (DVD-TiVo's only), 544x480, 480x480, or 352x480. The TiVo uses the DAR signal to tell how to stretch or shrink the horizontal display size so the intended DAR is achieved on the TV. My Series 2 DT records high and best quality at 480x480 and medium at 352x480. But the same program recorded these three ways will still have the same DAR (4/3 in my case), and they will look the same on the TV (other than the quality differences). The FAR/DAR thing can also be viewed in terms of "anamorphic pixels" or "non-square" pixels in the display process.

Finally a practical point: If your medium quality is 352x480, there is a chance that they will play OK on your DVD player whereas 480x480 doesn't. That's because that FAR size is also officially DVD compliant. 720x480 is called "D1" and 352x480 is called "half-D1". (See "What is DVD" at www.videohelp.com.)


----------



## Soapm

I restored the movie back to the Tivo and compared it a points to the movie on DVD. Turns out it is just how the show was shot. The cutting off of heads etc... is the same. The movie is the Devils Brigade. 

Thanks for all the help but I guess I didn't have a problem after all... Sorry


----------



## dlfl

Soapm said:


> I restored the movie back to the Tivo and compared it a points to the movie on DVD. Turns out it is just how the show was shot. The cutting off of heads etc... is the same. The movie is the Devils Brigade.
> 
> Thanks for all the help but I guess I didn't have a problem after all... Sorry


No problem. You're welcome, and glad the problem is "solved"  I suggest go ahead and go to school on the AR stuff -- you'll need to understand it sooner or later!

BTW, I see you are onto the TiVo.Net thing, which presumably will get moving again now that the author is back on line. Give pyTivo a look too. It doesn't have the sexy GUI but once you get it configured it does real well. At the moment it is better in three areas:
1. Handles the end of transfer/file length problem.
2. Version 200 (still a "test' version) handles the 8.3 subfolder problem.
3. Automatically detects .tivo and tivo-compatibile mpeg2 files and transfers them back without transcoding.
I've been using it for several months now and really like it. TiVo.Net may catch up in these three areas soon....?


----------



## Soapm

Yes, I have Tivo.net working. I was able to watch Platoon last night from my PC to the Tivo. It was a bit choppy and slight hiccups but I see the potential. I plan to stay with it as a useful tool.

I started out with VCD's years ago but forget most of the encoding stuff since autoGK, TMPGE, VDub, GSpot etc... takes all the guess work out these days. I think the most I do now is double click the movie to see if its 4x3 or 16x9 and the rest is automatic (except audio). I've been back on Doom and VCDhelp trying to brush up...


----------



## Sicklybutsexy

As for the instructions on how to burn using dvd styler and VDR. Why can't you just always do a quickstreamfix as a vob instead of first creating an iso file and seeing if it is out of sync and then doing a quickstream fix?


----------



## steve614

I guess it couldn't hurt. I'd hope that the quickstream fix uses "if it ain't broke, don't fix it" technology.


----------



## Sicklybutsexy

check that. I just tried using quickstream fix only and it didn't work for one of the titles.


----------



## Rose4uKY

Ok I have never needed to burn a tivo recorded show to a DVD before. I just send it to my laptop. Now I have a friend who needed me to record a show for her and I was just going to take her my laptop. She said I have a DVD player on my laptop can't you just put it on a DVD? My new Vista desktop PC came with a DVD burner and Roxio Easy Media Creator 9. I did some research and read that Sonic merged with Roxio but it said something about Creator Suite and mine is the basic. So I called Roxio about upgrading to the suite since I had the basic and the tech support guy checked into it and said oh your basic will do the job you don't need to upgrade.

I have never burned any kind of DVD before just a music CD so can someone tell me what to do? Do I just burn the program on the DVD and she can play it in her laptop with the DVD player? The roxio guy said he would e-mail me directions and never did. I am going to buy some blank DVD's today. Does anyone else here have Easy Creator? I keep reading about video redo and some other programs. I don't care about editing anything out my friend just wants to see her show. Thanks, Rose


----------



## jtlytle

I have a question!!

I tried to transfer a show from TiVo to my PC then burn to DVD using TiVoToGo and Sonic DVD Burner. The closed captioned data was deleted.

So with OP's method, will the closed captioned data still on DVD ??


----------



## morac

jtlytle said:


> I have a question!!
> 
> I tried to transfer a show from TiVo to my PC then burn to DVD using TiVoToGo and Sonic DVD Burner. The closed captioned data was deleted.
> 
> So with OP's method, will the closed captioned data still on DVD ??


You'll need to use T2Sami to convert the closed captioning data to DVD format.


----------



## Soapm

I picked up a copy of SVCD2DVD and it seems to be more in line with my taste. It creates menues (no motion or previews) and chapters which is closer to what I want. I wouldn't mind using DVD Author if I could figure out an easy way to get the file to an acceptable format.


----------



## Rose4uKY

I have something in my Roxio Easy Creator Basic called My Muvee. I added the Tivo program and it dsid this one time thing took 20 minutes or so. I bought some blank DVD's but don't really know what to do next. My friend wants to watch this program on her laptop DVD player. It says burn now. And then there is a box to check to also save some kind of source files burned to the disc. I guess I'll waste a DVD and hit burn now and see what it does. I have this movie in AVI format that I would also like to give her so she will have something else to watch. Now I am editing cause I don't know whether to hit NTSC or PAL.

Thanks, Rose


----------



## 2004raptor

Never used that program but it probably is asking to save the file that it creates (the one it will burn to your dvd) so that you can later burn it again without having to create it. If you have the hard drive space just let it save it. When you get a good dvd you can delete it if you want.
NTSC if you/your friend are in the US. Click for more info.


----------



## crabbe

I've been struggling with all this forever - nothing seems to work. Thanks for all the advice. While it seems quite cumbersome - sounds like most of you have had success. Can't wait to try it. Wish me luck.


----------



## Rose4uKY

Me too!! I can't figure it out. My new computer came with Roxio basic and I was todl Ican do it with basic and I can't get it to work. It came with something called My Muhvee and I tried using that and it locks up. Roxio was gong to e-mail me how to do it and I never got the e-mail. Imay have to call them back. My friend just wants the Sopranos on DVD and I still have it here on my computer.. Do I have to convert it or will Roxio do it all and burn it. Maybe I do need the suite but they told me the basic will work. Roxio 9 Basic I think is what came with my new Vista computer. Rose


----------



## 2004raptor

probably not an option for some people here but I have had good luck with just opening it in video redo (cost $ though) and saiving it as .mpg. Then I burn to dvd with a program called VSO convertxtodvd (I think that's the correct spelling, not at home now). 

I have also heard good things about a program called DVD Filck and it is free. 

Again, you might need videoredo (or something similar) to get the file to an .mpg becasue I don't think the other programs I mentioned can handle a .tivo file alone.


----------



## Rose4uKY

Thanks, I may have to call Roxio back and ask. Rose


----------



## Arod

I've gone through the check list in the first post in this thread. I'm using the VideoReDo trial version and having no success with this procedure. I get all the way to renaming the extension from .vob to .mpg. Then, when I open DVD Styler and point to the folder with my *.mpg file, the file doesn't appear. In other words, DVD styler CAN'T see it.

I'm wondering if the VideoReDo program demo doesn't fully work for this procedure? I would buy it in a flash if I can make a DVD that I can play.

My whole purpose in making DVD's is that I would like to load them into my laptop for play while traveling and DVD's are the only way I can think of in order to transfer the huge files. For some reason, my Tivo Desktop will only recognize my desktop computer and will not connect with my laptop. 

Any help in getting this procedure to work would be strongly appreciated.


----------



## greg_burns

Arod said:


> I'm using the VideoReDo trial version and having no success with this procedure.


I would suggest downloading the VideoReDo TVSuite instead.
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=366484


----------



## dakk

I have used DVDStyler Version 1.5beta7, religiously w/my Tivo S2 unit..........I now have the Series 3 & no matter what I do I cannot get it to work w/the series 3 files after I transfer them to my computer..................Does anyone know.1) Does it work w/ series 3?
2) if I have to change the settings in DVDStyler Version 1.5beta7, what are they?
I have other dvd authoring software but I would still like to get DVDSTYLER to work.........Thanks


----------



## jcthorne

Do not post the same question in multiple forums. It is considered very rude.


----------



## Christof60

Well excuse me.
I shouldn't have posted in the first thread, most boards threads that ended in 2008 generally never get answered. 
I assume you have no answers, I don't see "Moderator" in your info, so why should you even waste your time policing threads? Must have a lot of time.
Forgive the sharp tone, but a slightly more subtle, or PM, would have been a little more constructive. And lastly, I can't count the number of forums where the same or similar posts are found on several different discussions. Now posting questions that could have easily been found with a search, I can see that irritating people. Your being irritated, I fail to.
But point taken.


----------

